# Here's my toy....



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

5.9 Madone, 5.0 Aeolus wheels, Fizik Aliante blue titanium.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Sweet toy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

She's a beauty! Congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

kick ass!! congr. how much cash did you burn?? weight??


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE!!

But, dark blue tires?? :mad2:

How's the wheels? Thanks


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

Not sure on the weight yet...Reasonably light 

Cost; not a fair question (I own the dealership)

I figured I'd get some crap on the dark blue Michies. Has anyone seen the light blue? Might look worse if they are too light. The Conti 4000 are a perfect match, but not as a good a tire for rolling resistance and handling (so they say)

Thanks for the posts!


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

err you're a dealer and you don't have a scale?? you could go to any bike shop and it'll take couple seconds and bang you know how much your precious madone/Aeolus weight. i think somewhere 16-17 lbs b/c it's 5.9, NOT 5.9 SL + saddle is heavy. is that size 58?? IMHO, you could lower your stem/handle bar. nonetheless, it's great looking bike and who's checking your tire when you're zoom zoom-ming through the road. one more thing. where're the water bottles?? and please report the Aeolus riding quality?? i know it's smooth ( tubualr ) but i want to know how's the handling during 15-20 MPH cross wind. does it climb well and descenting speed.


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

We're just evolving our road business. My shop is in more of a recreational area (hybrids, cruisers and rentals). We've got some roadies around here, but ride diversity is slim. It's FLAT with lots of wind and lots of traffic. 

It is an SL frame. I'm guessing it weights around 16lbs. The saddle weighs 250 grams. The carbon version is 51 grams lighter (that's about 1/10th of a pound heavier) . I was going to get the carbon rail version, but my weight is above the spec for the carbon and I had visions of ending up with a seatpost where it doesn't belong....Titanium please. 

I won't be able to give you much feedback on climbing until summer. I'll take the bike to Minnesota for a few months. For now "crosswind" reports should be plentiful.

The Aeolus rims are clinchers. I'll report in after I've got a few hundred miles.

Thanks for posts.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

clincher wheels?? sure look like tubulars to me base on your posted pic. it's great looking frame/wheels and if it's clincher, you'll have a very tough time for climbing. enjoy!!


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

z ken said:


> clincher wheels?? sure look like tubulars to me base on your posted pic. it's great looking frame/wheels and if it's clincher, you'll have a very tough time for climbing. enjoy!!



no he wont. even though they are "heavy" wheels, it wont be "tough". i train on wheels easily a full lb heavier than those, and i have no problem climbing on them. granted, my bike feels stupid light when i race on the nice wheels, but those arent boat anchors.....

also. I have never, ever, never, ever seen a michelin tubular. i am pretty sure they dont exist (or at least currently not being made). look at michelins site....no tubular offering. ALL of the guys i know who ride for michelin sponsored teams ride other brand tubulars (those who ride tubulars). i think its safe to say, if you michelin, you are looking at a clincher.

to the OP - nice bike. not my cup of tea, but i can appreciate it for sure. (and if you want to give me one, id ride it)

zken just curious - why do they look like tubulars? no basetape. the aeleous is an all carbon clincher. why not do some research or learn a thing or two before you post something? im not trying to be rude, harsh, or flame you, but what you posted is pretty much straight wrong.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

That Discovery scheme is going to look dated real fast.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

ewitz said:


> That Discovery scheme is going to look dated real fast.



I like the bike. NOT the tires... :mad2:



z ken it's an SL frame Mr. Madone lover.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

$ 2,000 clincher wheels?? ouch!! the reason i thought it was tubular b/c i didn't see a " silver circle " around the rim/braking. you know what i mean. i'm not a big fan of Bontrager/Aeolus so i don't give a damn if they're clincher or tubular. i'm a 100% die-hard fan of Zipp ( just a personal thing ) also about it's " regular " Madone or " SL "?? i don't pay much attend to it since i've some other thing in life to worry about-work and family. anyway it's great bike and glad we're all owning Trek/Madone.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

nice looking bike


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

is yer saddle tilted downwards a little?


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> is yer saddle tilted downwards a little?


id does appear that way. it could be the camera angle though.


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

I get the distinct feeling I'm the oldest guy here. If I was 20 and in college, I'd be racing too. Fact is, I'm not. I'm 49, raising 3 kids and struggling to find time to ride. It's great to have a cool bike, but it would be much cooler to be fast on an average bike. I'll ride when I can and try to drop some old guys when the opportunity knocks. 

The seat may a touch tilted forward. The Aliante has a "pocket" kind of feel and it rode well Friday, but time will tell.

Allons-y...your Blog is great. Keep it up.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

thomas: what's your average speed on flat/20k?? hopfully late 10's or early 20's. if 25 MPH or better, you're one super cool dude. i believe age is just a number. for me i'm 33 years young and could aveage 22-25 mph on 20 k ( Madone 5.2 SL w/404 tubulars )


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

z ken said:


> thomas: what's your average speed on flat/20k?? hopfully late 10's or early 20's. if 25 MPH or better, you're one super cool dude. i believe age is just a number. for me i'm 33 years young and could aveage 22-25 mph on 20 k ( Madone 5.2 SL w/404 tubulars )


I'm up to about 20 mph now. My problem is finding the time to ride consistently. You lose momentum when schedules keep you off the bike. I feel good about it though.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

What a thing of BEAUTY! :thumbsup: Wow, I love it. No, I LOVE it. Madones ride so great, don't they? Personally, I like the dark blue tires. At least in that picture with that lighting. I might even add blue bar-tape, but would have to see the bike in person before making that decision.

z ken: "i'm a 100% die-hard fan of Zipp"

I thought you were all over Campy Boras? None of them bad wheels though.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

johngfoster said:


> What a thing of BEAUTY! :thumbsup: Wow, I love it. No, I LOVE it. Madones ride so great, don't they? Personally, I like the dark blue tires. At least in that picture with that lighting. I might even add blue bar-tape, but would have to see the bike in person before making that decision.
> 
> *z ken: "i'm a 100% die-hard fan of Zipp"
> *
> I thought you were all over Campy Boras? None of them bad wheels though.



You just started a war.... :devil:


----------

